
Cryptojacking: The Hot New Type of Attack on Data Centers - octosphere
https://www.datacenterknowledge.com/security/cryptojacking-hot-new-type-attack-data-centers
======
ccnafr
It's not new.... it's been going on all year

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/coinminer-
cam...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/coinminer-campaigns-
move-to-the-cloud-via-docker-kubernetes/)

